# best tool for cleaning up goat manure from bare ground?



## bj taylor (Jun 26, 2013)

i'm new to goats.  their pen where they're locked up at night needs periodic cleaning.  I haven't figured out the best tool for the job yet.  I've tried a leaf rake but the tines aren't close enough , a push broom doesn't have the grabbing ability. they are just not quite the tool.  what do you use?  I want a quick sweep up so I can toss it in the compost


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 26, 2013)

I use a really stiff bristled push-broom, metal garden rake, and pitchfork.  I usually start with the metal garden rake to gather together any wasted hay and the  chuck it into a wheelbarrow.  Then I pushbroom the floor to gather up remaining goat berries and waster hay.


----------



## bj taylor (Jun 27, 2013)

thanks.  i'm suddenly getting manure for my compost when I went for so long without a source.  I sure goat berries will be good fertilizer once composted.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jun 28, 2013)

I use a big coal shovel or snow shovel. I'm not really sure what they are really for, they are cheap plastic and light weight which is good so you can scoop more berries. I scrape it along till I get a pile then push them into the shovel with the back of a short rake or my foot if I'm in a hurry.
works for me with sheep poo and chicken doo!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jun 28, 2013)

A weed torch. Works great if you don't mind a bare lot.


----------



## bj taylor (Jun 30, 2013)

I like the idea of the lightweight snow shovel.  now, a weed torch?    you've got me going on that one (although their night pen is already bare so that wouldn't be a problem).  it makes all kinds of funny mental pictures for me.  I can see it now.  i'm out there torching goat berries & hubby comes along & wants to know what the heck i'm doing.  it will make for some good conversations between us.


----------

